# Extending network with D-Link DAP-1522



## artov (Jun 16, 2009)

I bought a TV that has ethernet port. Since the TV is on another room than my Airport Extreme, I have to connect them either with long ethernet cable or wlan. I looked Wlan-ethernet bridges, and D-Link DAP-1522 seems suitable. But, has anyone else tried it with Airport Extreme? If so, were there any problems?


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 25, 2009)

Well you are going to have to use the Express wired to that router to keep it on the same subnet to share files. You would be better off getting another Express near the TV. This way you can use the WDS feature that will join the already Airport Extreme wireless subnet. Now does the TV can wireless, need a direct ethernet connect and is a output or input connection. If you can link the brand of TV we can get a better idea of setting the connection up.


----------

